# Truck and Skid Steer for salesale



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I will get pics of the truck this week.






































Case 430 skid steer - 2006 model with cab, heat and 2 speed. Very well maintained. Good shape. Has just under 2,000 hrs on it. Price: $18,000

Chevrolet Silverado 3500hd - 2007 model 6.0 Vortec - extended cab long box - 145,xxx miles - new exhaust system - body is in fair shape - truck is in great mechanical shape - tires are about 50% - has a Western Wideout included - Price: $13,000


----------

